# Poorly bird



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

One of my budgies Norma/n my newest bird has had strange poop for the last few days. He's been eating (maybe more than normal) and drinking OK. Today he's a little withdrawn, I have an appt with an avian vet at 4.30. Can someone please tell me is it ok to take the big cage to the vets with Vernon in it as well for company or should I take him on his own. Also here is a pic of poops any ideas what could be wrong with him. Thanks in advance









Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

Hi, Sorry to hear about your bud, I guess you are there now or on your way back. I hope you got some help from your again vet. Please update when you can.


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Floinksy said:


> Hi, Sorry to hear about your bud, I guess you are there now or on your way back. I hope you got some help from your again vet. Please update when you can.


I am back from vets i thought it was going to be bad news but Matt(the avian vet) checked him over and weighed him and said everything was fine in that department . He checked his poops and he said could be the start of liver disease but he was more concerned about normans tail Bob which I had never noticed before so I have antibiotics to give him twice a day, which should be fun as he is my untame bird, I have to take him back next week to see what others tests need to be done if any. He mentioned blood tests and X-ray's I'm hoping it doesn't come to that. So wish me luck on administration of the medicine. I will need it.

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I' glad you took Norman to the avian vet. 

Keep us posted on how the medication goes and the return vet trip.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope things so well with the administration of the anti-biotics and that little Norman makes a full and speedy recovery.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

Try and keep calm when giving him his meds, take 3 deep breaths before you do it, it will calm you and your bud. Good luck.


----------



## mollygog (Aug 7, 2016)

Well it's really tough but I'm managing to give Norman his meds,I find it easier to do it when they are all out of the cage rather than grabbing him while he is inside the cage.Norman is not tame at all , he has always been very scared and nervous so I have never pushed it with him, he didn't really like me much before but he hates me with a passion now. I think I can live with that though, because he's showing signs of improvement already, It is so funny though because little Decca who isn't housed with Norman loves to fly down onto me when I'm giving him his meds and stands on my arm watching what is happening. He's so intrigued, the other 2 have no interest. Anyway all is good and well so far. Can I just point out that I thought avian vets were way more expensive but it cost £37.50 for his check up and his medication so I thought that was quite reasonable. So far so good. 

Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emma,

I'm glad you are seeing improvement in Norman's health already.

It is very interesting that Decca finds the process intriguing!

Best wishes to Norman :hug:*


----------

